# Best artificials, colors and techniques for puppy drum?



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

I am wondering what artificial lures I should start using for puppy drum and what are the best colors and fishing techniquest for each lure. Please help me out, I am sure we will all learn a lot.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here ya go...click this!

http://http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43237

For Redfish, my favorites are the Gulp!'s (Shrimp and Jerk Shad), and the DOA jerkbait.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

D.O.A. Cal Lures are a very good choice and will last through multiple strikes. I highly recommend the D.O.A. Series.......PEACE OUT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I use both live baits & artificials, but two of my favorite artificials are:

-Bass Assassin
-Redfish Magic (recently started using those w/ success).


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't go wrong with a gold spoon. I always keep one ready to go.:fishing:

This past Saturday I caught 3 reds over 20" on a suspending twitchbait mirrolure, worked it very slow.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You will never go wrong matching the hatch... do your best to figure out what bait is most abundant or what the fish are feeding on. Try to match your lure selection to the live prey they're feeding on.

For pups, I have done great with gulps (mullet & peelers) in various colors, redfish magic, and mann's hardnose mullet in shrimp green (the specks will MURDER this when the silversides are in). I have also caught a few using a mirrolure 'top pup' in olive green... this lure really resembles a wounded mullet... and you gotta love the topwater strikes.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I did some experimenting with a school of fish on the boat last week. We had been straight up wearing them out on finger mullet, every cast. Decided to see what all artificials they would hit after being spoiled with live bait. Couldn't buy a topwater strike, couldn't get a spinnerbait strike. Managed a few on gulp, but ended up matching the hatch quite well with this catch jr. The suspending action and "injured twitch" was too much for em to resist.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> I did some experimenting with a school of fish on the boat last week. We had been straight up wearing them out on finger mullet, every cast. Decided to see what all artificials they would hit after being spoiled with live bait. Couldn't buy a topwater strike, couldn't get a spinnerbait strike. Managed a few on gulp, but ended up matching the hatch quite well with this catch jr. The suspending action and "injured twitch" was too much for em to resist.


 SWEET !


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That's the EXACT color for the top pup plug I mentioned earlier.


----------

